# Puff Lifestyle - Italy’s Romeo Hotel: Cigars, Art and Virtual Golf



## joncaputo (Sep 29, 2008)

If you're looking for a place to stay in Naples, we've found a stunning hotel with a designer cigar room, city-view swimming and enough artwork...

Read the full article here: Puff Lifestyle - Italy's Romeo Hotel: Cigars, Art and Virtual Golf


----------



## thegoldenmackid (Mar 16, 2010)

and Puff has turned into CA.


----------

